# VapeCon 2019 - Event Sponsors



## Silver

Hi all

We are delighted to announce the *three Event Sponsors for VapeCon 2019*:

*h2vape*
*Hashtag Vapes*
*Vape King*
This year, we decided to make three Event Sponsor spots available. It provides an excellent opportunity for these sponsors to further elevate their brand and differentiate their company at this great event. There are a number of benefits before, during and after the event, which we will be implementing for these sponsors.

We'd like to thank *h2vape*, *Hashtag Vapes* and *Vape King* for their support and involvement over the years. We are delighted to have them as sponsors for this year's event. 

 Congrats and roll on VapeCon 2019!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Way da go you three amazing Vendors! Thanks for the support as always! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 4


----------

